# Trouble Kindle PC



## IloveKindleAV (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello Everyone!

I tried to click on my PC computer as Kindle PC few times this morning and it looks like not work. I noticed that it won't open. Should I uninstall or not?

Thank you!  

Capricia


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi.  How did you click on it? 
What operating system on your PC? 
Did you try right clicking and then clicking open?


----------



## IloveKindleAV (Nov 1, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> Hi. How did you click on it?
> What operating system on your PC?
> Did you try right clicking and then clicking open?


Hi Cinisajoy,

I did tried double clicked "Kindle For PC" but it won't open. 
I am using Windows Home Premium 7 as PC
No, I didn't try to click right and click open.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

IloveKindleAV said:


> Hi Cinisajoy,
> 
> I did tried double clicked "Kindle For PC" but it won't open.
> I am using Windows Home Premium 7 as PC
> No, I didn't try to click right and click open.


Ok from the desktop icon or from the start menu?
Try right clicking and going from the start menu, all programs, then the Kindle app.
Also try rebooting your computer.

If all those fail, then install and reinstall.


----------

